# Carrying IVF drugs, needles and syringes on a flight



## jb76 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi
I am due to be starting Buserilin in about 10 days time to begin a FET cycle and then may start the HRT drugs for womb lining a couple of weeks after that. We are hoping to visit family in Norway over New Year and would be flying to get there. If I am on one or both of these drugs at the time how do I transport them and the syringes on the plane? The buserilin seems to be in pressurised little glass bottles (and I'm concerned it wouldn't travel well)and I need to syringes, needles etc. Are these medications ok in the hold (ie with checked in luggage) on a plane or is there a way of taking them on as hand luggage? It's just I don't think sharp objects are allowed as hand luggage? Or would a Dr's note help.
I'm worried if I put them in main luggage and for some reason the luggage didn't arrive with us I'd loose our medication and wouldn't know what to do!
sorry if I've asked this question in the worng place- just didn't know where was most appropriate to post it
Thanks
Jude


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Jude,

You should be able to take medicine with you as hand luggage. It would travel fine in the hold but the risk as you say is that luggage would go missing. Generally speaking a letter from your Doctor would be needed for you to travel with the meds etc.. on your person and it is up to the airline whether they accept these types of items in the cabin. I think most do but it's worth reading the small print on the airling website (most of them have a FAQ section you can check) or give the customer services a call to see what the airline policy is.

Hope this helps and enjoy the holiday   and all the best for FET!

Maz x


----------



## jb76 (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks. The FAQ seem to say that syringes etc can be carried as long as there is an accompanying letter so hopefully the airport security etc will be happy with that.
Thanks 
Jude


----------

